# Diesel Section Changes



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Hi Diesel guys,

Since I know you like having your own sections, I kept everything intact. You may notice that your two forums have been moved under a renamed 2010-2016 (D1) Chevrlet Cruze section. To keep things as familiar as possible, your two forums have been kept at the bottom, so they're in the same general location as they were before. This change was made so we could have some consistency when creating the 2016+ D2 section, which is coming momentarily. I felt this would be appropriate given that the D1 diesel Cruze shares plenty of substance with the other non-diesel D1 Cruzes. 

That being said, I haven't been around here a whole lot, so I wanted to see if anyone had any ideas for additional subforums. You currently have Fuel Economy and How-To & DIY Library as subforums. Would you like any others? 

Possibilities include:

- Modifications
- Maintenance
- Service issues

We don't need to add any subforums, but I figured since I'm reorganizing the layout, I may as well get any changes in that you may like to see. I have no problem leaving it as is, but let me know if you want another subforum or two and I can make it happen. Thanks for your patience and understanding.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Please include this thread into D2:

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/64-diesel-general-discussion/128682-2017-diesel-first-info.html


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Hi Diesel guys,
> 
> Since I know you like having your own sections, I kept everything intact. You may notice that your two forums have been moved under a renamed 2010-2016 (D1) Chevrlet Cruze section. To keep things as familiar as possible, your two forums have been kept at the bottom, so they're in the same general location as they were before. This change was made so we could have some consistency when creating the 2016+ D2 section, which is coming momentarily. I felt this would be appropriate given that the D1 diesel Cruze shares plenty of substance with the other non-diesel D1 Cruzes.
> 
> ...


I like the way you've chosen to structure this. I don't really see a need to break out any more subforums due to the relatively low volume here in the diesel section. 



Tomko said:


> Please include this thread into D2:
> 
> http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/64-diesel-general-discussion/128682-2017-diesel-first-info.html


Something is up with that link...

*diesel*, you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:


Your user account may not have sufficient privileges to access this page. Are you trying to edit someone else's post, access administrative features or some other privileged system?
If you are trying to post, the administrator may have disabled your account, or it may be awaiting activation.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I get the same response to the link Tom posted.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Worked last night, now it isn't working. I simply moved that thread into the new section. Very odd. I can't find it either. Tomko, would you be able to re-create that thread?


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Worked last night, now it isn't working. I simply moved that thread into the new section. Very odd. I can't find it either. Tomko, would you be able to re-create that thread?


I can't find the new D2 diesel section. 

The thread was seven pages long. Not sure how I could recreate it.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Thread was called:

2017 Diesel: First Info


first post June 25, 2015


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Tomko said:


> I can't find the new D2 diesel section.
> 
> The thread was seven pages long. Not sure how I could recreate it.





Tomko said:


> Thread was called:
> 
> 2017 Diesel: First Info


I was going to wait till we got closer to release date before making a section for the Gen2 Cruze Diesel, but I can do that if you think it would be a good idea. 

I mean by re-creating, create another one and let it populate with replies gain. I can't figure out where it went.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

XtremeRevolution said:


> I was going to wait till we got closer to release date before making a section for the Gen2 Cruze Diesel, but I can do that if you think it would be a good idea.
> 
> I mean by re-creating, create another one and let it populate with replies gain. I can't figure out where it went.


Wow - that's a loss. The thread contained two or three solid pieces of insider information. It put us at a great advantage to attract Google clicks as did your original piece on the RPO LUZ three plus years ago. 

Can someone in Toronto try to find it?


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Tomko said:


> Wow - that's a loss. The thread contained two or three solid pieces of insider information. It put us at a great advantage to attract Google clicks as did your original piece on the RPO LUZ three plus years ago.
> 
> Can someone in Toronto try to find it?


I'll ask if they can recover it from a database.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

I put in a request to AG to see if they can pull it from a backup.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

diesel said:


> I like the way you've chosen to structure this. I don't really see a need to break out any more subforums due to the relatively low volume here in the diesel section.


non north american diesels should have their own section


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Tomko said:


> first post June 25, 2015


When was the last post?

Looking at the way the link is structured, it appears that moving it to a new section would break the link. Google hasn't re-indexed the forum yet, so it's still pointing to the old location. The forum search seems to be just a modified Google search, so it's not useful. I'm guessing the last post in this thread was some time ago, making it "lost" somewhere in the wrong section.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

ChevyGuy said:


> When was the last post?
> 
> Looking at the way the link is structured, it appears that moving it to a new section would break the link. Google hasn't re-indexed the forum yet, so it's still pointing to the old location. The forum search seems to be just a modified Google search, so it's not useful. I'm guessing the last post in this thread was some time ago, making it "lost" somewhere in the wrong section.


Honestly I can't remember. But it would have been June or July 2015 IIRC.


----------



## CruzeDan (May 17, 2015)

I think our forums/subforms are good as they are. You could probably scrap the mileage one actually.


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

I don't use the sections at all, just look at what posts have been made since the last time (sort of, I know this forum software doesn't manage posts in that manner) so it has no affect on my reading...

However, it completely ignores there being two diesel engines in the Cruze prior to the release of the CTD in NAmerica. And the current 1.7l diesel in Europe and Asia(?).

Why do a reorganisation anyway? Did some manager get promoted beyond their level of competence? How it was was perfectly fine.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

grs1961 said:


> I don't use the sections at all, just look at what posts have been made since the last time (sort of, I know this forum software doesn't manage posts in that manner) so it has no affect on my reading...
> 
> However, it completely ignores there being two diesel engines in the Cruze prior to the release of the CTD in NAmerica. And the current 1.7l diesel in Europe and Asia(?).
> 
> Why do a reorganisation anyway? Did some manager get promoted beyond their level of competence? How it was was perfectly fine.


It is generally not a good practice to group together discussions of two completely different generation of vehicles. It would be very difficult to organize. Someone posts a question about an air freeze leak and the first questions would aways be, what generation Cruze is it. The tutorials would be useless as you'd have to rename them all to include the years they're valid for. Just... No. 

New forums were created for the 2nd Gen Cruze just like they were for the CTD.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

grs1961 said:


> I don't use the sections at all, just look at what posts have been made since the last time (sort of, I know this forum software doesn't manage posts in that manner) so it has no affect on my reading...
> 
> However, it completely ignores there being two diesel engines in the Cruze prior to the release of the CTD in NAmerica. And the current 1.7l diesel in Europe and Asia(?).
> 
> Why do a reorganisation anyway? Did some manager get promoted beyond their level of competence? How it was was perfectly fine.


Nice comment there. Well, not really. 

We are about to begin receiving a whole new cohort of members who will be driving a completely different car. 

To remain as relevant to them, as we have been to ourselves, we must evolve our forum to welcome them and allow there to grow a body of knowledge specific to that new platform. 

Leadership is about doing things. Consulting people on change is considered good leadership. 

If you've ever led people in a workplace you'll recognize this.


----------



## CruzeDan (May 17, 2015)

Every other car forum I've been on does gen groups. This is actually better than most. The Subaru Outback forum I was a part of only had generation subforms not whole groups of different topics. Well done here.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

grs1961 said:


> However, it completely ignores there being two diesel engines in the Cruze prior to the release of the CTD in NAmerica. And the current 1.7l diesel in Europe and Asia(?).


But the number of non-US Cruze visiting the forum is fairly small, and they usually identify themselves pretty well. 

What I'm afraid of is all the people coming in with a new/used 2016 Cruze, and the first thing that has to be asked is what generation is it. It gets real old when that's a daily occurrence. (Which is why I'd like to see a set of tail lights for each section at the top-level. The front would be OK too, but you've got RS/Non-RS, and Fog lights/No-fog lights. Tail lights are tail lights.)


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

ChevyGuy said:


> But the number of non-US Cruze visiting the forum is fairly small, and they usually identify themselves pretty well.
> 
> What I'm afraid of is all the people coming in with a new/used 2016 Cruze, and the first thing that has to be asked is what generation is it. It gets real old when that's a daily occurrence. (Which is why I'd like to see a set of tail lights for each section at the top-level. The front would be OK too, but you've got RS/Non-RS, and Fog lights/No-fog lights. Tail lights are tail lights.)


I added descriptions for the two sections earlier to clarify the 1st Gen as a 2016 limited. The tail light idea isn't a bad one. I'll look into it and see if it's feasible. Unfortunately there can't be much detail since the imaged have to be rather small.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

XtremeRevolution said:


> The tail light idea isn't a bad one. I'll look into it and see if it's feasible. Unfortunately there can't be much detail since the imaged have to be rather small.


Perhaps a close-up of just one tail light (rather than the whole rear). Alternatively, the same idea of just a single headlight (although that might be confusing for those with retrofits).


----------

